

Ask HN: About Us/Team Pages - smcguinness

I'm looking for some examples of creative About Us and Our Team pages. I've found a few, but I thought I'd reach out to the community who might have seen some really great About/Team pages.
======
anujkk
I have some good ones in my bookmarks :

<https://www.dropbox.com/about>

<http://arc90.com/people/>

<http://www.2cs.com/Meet-The-Team/>

<http://www.teehanlax.com/company/>

<http://www.etsy.com/about>

<http://www.etsy.com/about/team/>

<http://www.glueisobar.com/en/people/#!/1>

~~~
smcguinness
The arc90 one stood out to me as the best. Borrowed the concept of roles and
turned this out. <http://www.call-em-all.com/About/team.aspx>

------
jordhy
A little bit meta, but worth taking a look at: the about us page of about.me -
<http://about.me/about#!/aboutus>

It's simple but has all the right details. Also, it boosts team morale when
you link to their individual about.me page.

